# New Holland 1715 Draincock System



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is another illustrated post because I didn't think to take out my phone and take pictures. I guess I just get to distracted with the task at hand and don't think about it until it's to late.

I was brushhogging the other day and all of a sudden I had a burning sensation just above my shoe on my right shin. Thinking a bee must have got up under my pantleg I looked down to discover that my pant leg was soaking wet with hot antifreeze. I shut the tractor down and investigated.....I found a leak from the hose leading from the draincock to the engine block, which gave it a direct line to spew right at my shin. Simple enough....the next day on the way home from work ....get a length of 5/16" hose, a couple of new clamps, jump on the UTV with tools and water and drive out to the tractor.... change everything out (make a mental note to pick up a gallon of antifreeze) put some water in it and in no time I had it's fixed....or so I thought. Start brushhogging and a quarter mile up the lane I notice it leaking again....shut the mower off and head for the shop.

Upon closer examination I discover that the proprietary aluminum elbow leading from the block has a hairline crack at a weld joint. So I pull it off and drill it out and eliminate the 90* turn and tap it and install a brass nipple. Reinstall and get everything hooked up and notice that by eliminating the 90* turn the hose is now pressing against my fuel filter. The fix works well enough for me to continue mowing. The next day I assemble an array of brass fittings ($20 worth) to do the job, pick up a gallon of antifreeze (holy smoke is that stuff getting expensive) and go work on the tractor again. Changed everything out and am so confident of the fix that I add that gallon of the liquid gold. I am happy to report that there are no leaks and now I'm off to new adventures.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good catch! Would have been tough if the coolant leaked out without you knowing.


----------

